

The Vanhawks Valour, A Connected Bike With GPS Navigation - a_olt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/vanhawks-valour/

======
dalek2point3
for the founders -- if you're building a bike whose USP is built-in bike-based
routing -- im surprised you're using out-of-the-box google directions. Have
you considered using something like OpenStreetMap based routing? Perhaps
incorporate hills? Perhaps allow users to modify the map and incorporate
trails that they take regularly?

Here is a good example: [https://www.mapbox.com/blog/launching-smart-
directions/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/launching-smart-directions/)

But overall looks like a cool concept, and the bike looks slick. Congrats!

